# Sebring Install?



## Luvrbcs (Mar 23, 2003)

Has anyone installed a Pioneer XM tuner in a 99 Sebring JXi? I have a XM ready Pioneer head unit but I really want to use the existing Infinity system in the car. I don't think it has an IP bus connection in the back.:shrug:


----------



## A1cntrler (Jun 19, 2002)

I had the Pioneer FM mod tuner on our 2000 Sebring JXi Limited. The FM modulation sounded really good and the wife was pleased (it was her car). If you have the FM modulated XM tuner, it is real simple to do. If you just have the reguar tuner, I don't think you can di it. The reason being id even if you have the FM modulator to hook up to, the FM mod XM tuner box has two more plugs on it than the IP Bus unit. The FM unit had a plug for the external control and another 3.5mm jack on it that hooks to the Modulator itself. I hope I didn't confuse you. The Infinity system in the JXi we had was really good and I wouldn't want to swap it out either!


----------

